# Thanks For All The Help



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

I was approached by a member here and asked if I had ever thought about selling my Toro 1600 that I purchased last year? well the thought did run across my mind once but I never really thought much about it. well not until I was approached,

we chatted back and forth and came to an agreement so I am parting out of my reel mower. I enjoyed it, but with a longer grass growing season here and a postage stamp front yard, it just made sense. no one could see my handy work in the back yard .. lol.

so that being said, I have really enjoyed getting to know many of you and what a great wealth of information you gave me. I greatly appreciate it!

and I will sneak back in from time to time to see what's going on. someone has to keep @Ware on his toes about his Razorbacks. lord knows they've got to have a better season than they did last year. :lol:


----------

